# What Piranhas Do You Like The Look Of And Which Do You Not Care For?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

My self like the look of

Red Bellies

P. Cariba

piaya

ternetzi
.
I m not a huge fan of the rest,


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I like everything really except elongs and geryis.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

There is none that I hate. Just some i would like to own more then others. I see a sanchezi or RRS in my future though


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I like all piranha species except for wimples and juvenile marginatus.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know how you could 'hate' any species, Piranha or otherwise. I can't even think of a species I dislike even a little bit. Maybe that's why I've kept virtually every tropical species I can think of over 30 odd years. I'd be happy to own every species of Piranha.

My personal favourite species are Piraya (love the colours) and my LFS has some awesome looking Gibbus' that I'd really like to own. I also like Macs.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

S. hastus look abit weird though I would get one if I could afford it.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Love the BME, Blue D Rhom, Geryis, Mac, and Irritans

i dont hate any but these are the ones i prefer...but id love to own every kind


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the looks of a Pristo Mac!!..IMO, > than any other piranha!...







also they are extremely rare in the hobby...honorable mention goes to Geryi, Manuelli, and Black Diamond Rhoms!....and I really don't care for the look of a wimple.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i just hate the pristo piranhas


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^...really???!!!...why?!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

For me, nothing beats the look of a full grown Rhombeus.

Piraya after that.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

My favs:

1. S. Manueli
2. S. Rhombeus
3. P. Piraya

True monsters


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Da said:


> ^^^^...really???!!!...why?!


IMO they look weird, although denticulatus could be an exception. But im still staying away from them


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I like the shape of a spilo and altuvei, the size and shape of a monster rhom and the sleekness of an elong.

My least favorite looks is _S. manuelli_.

Although I've never seen one in person (doubt anybody here has really...) _P. careospinus_.
It's my "white whale."
I simply HAVE to have one someday.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Rhom
Brandti
Lg Mac


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Forgot my favs,

1. Serrasalmus Sanchezi
2. Serrasalmus compressus
3. Serrasalmus maculatus
4. Serrasalmus serrulatus
5. Pygocentrus Caribe


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

if i were to set up another tank i would go for sanchezi because of its aggresiveness but i like all types.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> if i were to set up another tank i would go for sanchezi because of its aggresiveness but i like all types.


becareful bud, there not that agressive... again its hit and miss with all piranhas. zanni has an awesome one, clusters isnt as agressive... its hit and miss.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> if i were to set up another tank i would go for sanchezi because of its aggresiveness but i like all types.


becareful bud, there not that agressive... again its hit and miss with all piranhas. zanni has an awesome one, clusters isnt as agressive... its hit and miss.

Ohh lol forgot thnks DW, i cant afford them lol
[/quote]


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> if i were to set up another tank i would go for sanchezi because of its aggresiveness but i like all types.


becareful bud, there not that agressive... again its hit and miss with all piranhas. zanni has an awesome one, clusters isnt as agressive... its hit and miss.

Ohh lol forgot thnks DW, i cant afford them lol
[/quote]
[/quote]
actually you probably can, Ill speak for myself when i say i cant lol. you got the bank, shortay what u drink, your so rich, you make people look a bitch.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

A full grown rhom, with blood red eyes, going ape sh*t in its tank, in my opinion, is the epitome of all piranha. A grown pike striking at all it dislikes is a winner in my book as well. I appreciate a nice ruby red spilo, mannys are nice too. Basically I love the look of the serras, there more appealing to me. They have that............... Let's just say if piranhas were cars, to me, serras are like sports cars and red bellys are like.................. Hyundais. Don't get me wrong though, we all know its the driver, not the car. I mean piranha. To he his own.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

my favs are blue and black diamonds..... ruby red spilo...... purple san.(I want 1).... and macs..... really I like them all < but in this order are my favs..... I am not a huge fan of the look of the red belly..... I started off with one as my first P and it was my baby.... but than I went rhom crazy..... if I could only pick one as a fav it would be a blue diamond that has a lot of purple in it as well...... that is my dream fish.... my blue has a long way to go and im hoping like hell it turns out to be a "true" blue. But I have faith in Alex so im not too worried and at angles I do see some blue


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

The Serrasalmus family are my favorite. I'm not into piraya, rb and caribe.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Pygocentrus to me are just nicer looking there colors and body shape are a lot nicer to me.

Serrasalmus I just don't care for most of there colors and there body shape. I also am not into keeping just one fish. Don't get me wrong I have seen some examples of this family of fish that look real nice but over all just not for me.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hahaha stop it dolph im blushin lol


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Out of all the Piranha I like the look of vibrant color and Aggression so my favs are:

Ruby Red, Blue Diamond, and Sanchezi


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I like em all!


----------



## warpet (May 21, 2004)

I like the way the Elongs look. I think Irritans have the best name, it sounds like they have anger issues.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Pygocentrus family of fish just seem to me to have a nicer shape and coloring. I know everyone has diffrent taste.


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

The Best

1. S. Manueli
2. S. Rhombeus
3. P. Red belly
4. S. Sanchezi


----------

